# Windows 7 Starter Upgrade auf Windows 10



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo, kann Windows 7 Starter, das auf einem Netbook vorinstalliert war auch kostenlos auf Windows 10 geupgradet werden?


----------



## FrozenPie (18. Juli 2015)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann Windows 7 Starter, das auf einem Netbook vorinstalliert war auch kostenlos auf Windows 10 geupgradet werden?



Wenn du alle Updates installiert hast, sollte, falls Möglich, unten Rechts das Symbol für das Upgrade auftauchen. Ist dies nicht der Fall sollte es nicht möglich sein, aber ich denke Starter kann auf Win 10 Home geupdatet werden


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2015)

Wenn du unten das Upgradesymbol hast und es das Update auf Win10 anbietet würdest du Win10 Home bekommen. Aber Win7 Starter ist ja noch mehr abgespeckt als Home.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2015)

Ich habe hier nurnoch die DVD und das defekte Netbook mit dem Lizenzkleber. Es ist also aktuell nirgens installiert. 
Ich habe aber noch einen PC ohne Betriebssystem und so könnte ich auf diesem Windows 7 Starter installieren und auf 10 Upgraden. 
Der PC hat allerdings 4 GB RAM und Windows 7 Starter kann max. 2 GB verwenden. Könnte ich dann auf Windows 10 Upgraden wäre es zwar immernoch eine 32-Bit Version, aber dann müsste es ja die Windows 10 Home Version sein, da es nichts "kleineres" mehr gibt. Dann könnte ich zumindest 3,5 GB RAM nutzen.


----------



## niklasschaefer (18. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ist grundsätzlich möglich du kannst die Windows 7 Starter Version auf dem PC installieren. Wenn du diese auf keinem weiteren PC verwendest. Dann alle Updates drauf und dann kannst du dir das Update reservieren. Dieses kannst du nach Umstierg auf Windows 10 auchin einer 64bit Version installieren denn die Keys funktionieren bei x86 und x64. 

Gruß Niklas


----------

